# Abandoned Cycle Query



## florie (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi

I'm not sure if anyone will be able to answer this question but i would love to hear from anyone who has been in the following situation........

If DH and I try IVF drugs to see if my ovaries respond (i am thinking this is unlikely because my FSH levels are high and my AMH levels are very low)..and they don't  respond am i then 'locked' into an IVF cycle where i have to pay for the whole  cycle being cancelled? Or is there any way they can check whether my own eggs can be used without us entering into a whole IVF cycle? And does anybody know how much just checking the eggs costs? 

I hope this makes sense!

Thanks

Florie x


----------



## fatcat (Mar 12, 2005)

Florie- sorry to hear about your problems. Generally you don't have to pay much or get a substantal refund if you don't make it to egg collection- for example at my clinic IVF costs £2200 plus drugs, but if you don't make it to collection you only pay £450 plus drugs- does that make sense? However, I'm not sure if the clinics will be too keen on starting it if they feel there is very little chance of getting anywhere- have you asked them about it?
I hope you find some way forward soon. Lots of luck. fatcat xx


----------



## florie (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Fatcat

Yes i will ask them when we have our appointment but it isn't until after xmas....hopefully they will be honest with us if they don't think the drugs will work.

Thanks for your help  

Florie x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

At my clinic if you abandon due to poor responding to stimming drugs you do get some refunds, they cost out the bloods/scans and the drugs you have used separately.  I was asked about abandoning twice as I had only 5 follicles developing, but I refused as I had come so far I felt that I should go on to the end for thre sake of a few pounds I would regret it otherwise, and I got my .
L x


----------



## florie (Nov 28, 2006)

Congratulations JJ1!!! That's wonderful news that you got    

Thanks for your help...i will talk to the clinic when we have our appointment i'm sure they will have a similar policy.

I think we are just worried that we will loose a lot of money if i don't respond....we want to have enough to abroad for DE if necessary.

It's great to hear your story 'cos it fills me with hope  ...enjoy being preggy!

Luv 
Florie x


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Florie - not sure if you are paying for your treatment but if so you might want to consider asking your GP if they can do a full set of blood tests (FSH. LH, etc) on the NHS for you ahead of your consultation. That way the clinic will be in a better position to say if they think its worth going ahead. 

Although we're paying for our IVF privately my GP has been very good at getting my blood tests done for me on the NHS. 

Good Luck,

CG x


----------



## florie (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Cotswold girl

I may do this but my consultant has tested my FSH and LH levels which are very high (in fifties) and has also tested my egg reserve which is very low/undetectable so i'm not sure if it would be worth repeating these.

Yes we are paying for all our treatment unfortunatly....our primary care trust has cut all funding for IVF/DE treatment 

Thanks for your help ...and good luck too


Luv Florie x


----------



## scoobylyn (Sep 28, 2006)

Had first stimm scan on the 1st December (6 days on 450 i/u gonal f). Scan showed lining of womb still too thin which gave us option of continuing for another 3 days at same high dose or abandon cycle. I'd been under a lot of stress, moved into new house that day, and had a virus bug thing so we decided to abandon till New Year to save some money, de-sress and gather our thoughts.

My question - has anyone had any experience of having not responded to drugs? Will it happen again next time? Causes etc? What did they advise next time. Other than that everything had gone to plan - FSH 8.2, downregged spot on etc.

Now its 25 days after and I am late on period - but realise that its probably messed up due to drugs. When did you all have your period after coming off the drugs?

Thanks

Lyn


----------



## ShauntheSheep (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi Lyn,

first of all Marry Christmas to you and your DH!!! I wish you all the same as for myself. A little bundle of joy!  

My situation was similar to yours. I was stimulated with Menopur for 7 days and produced no eggs big enough to collect and my lining was too thin. I was also given the option to continue stimulating or abandon. Unfortunately I continued to stimulate for another 6 days which made no difference whatsoever. We just waisted a lot more money and I ended up sick like a dog!
So you chose well to stop it on time. 
My periods are usually like clockwork (28 days), but that cycle was long and finally AF arrived on 52 day of cycle! 
I did go to Dr and had an ultrasound which showed all normal things. Dr gave me some hormonal drugs to start my period, but I opted not to! 
I was also concerned whether I would be able to respond when we go into stimulation again and was told I should switch to Gonal F next time as Menopur has obviously done nothing! They may say the same to you. Some women react to GOnal, some to MEnopur, so to both and some (unfortunately) to none. Some clinics combine the two drugs so to improve your chance of responding. 
Currently we are waiting for initial appointment with ARGC. They are good so I hope for the best.
Take care and feel free to ask if there is anything else you'd like to know!
Good luck!

Zaza


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Scooby,

I too had my cycle abandoned, I stimmed for 10 days and finished on the 10th Nov and I still have not had AF!!  I have felt like I have been ovulating on and off over the past few weeks, I guess the little follies that were there have grown on there own!! So my last AF which was during D/regging was just over 2 months ago!!  I will head to the Dr's I think if nothing turns up after new yr.  Bloody body!!

Good luck honey... are you going to cycle again in 2007?

Zaza- let me know how you get on at ARGC, although I don't think they would take me as FSH is over 10?  

Good Luck girls!!

XXXX


----------



## scoobylyn (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi and thanks for all the messages of support. The IVF drugs made me feel really ill so the break has been good - only to discover I now probably have fibromyalgia which can be brought on b excessive hormone changes made by the IVF drugs. Have felt really tired and ill for the past 10 days and dr said it was likely to be this as I have all the symptoms. Am hoping that AF will arrive soon and everything will settle back to normal.

Had been on 450 dose of Gonal F and one sniff a day of Synarel - not sure they can go any higher with Gonal F. The cost of the drugs were crippling us and the thought of spending another 1000 unnecessarily with maybe not much chance of it improving significantly seemed pointless.

Fingers crossed we will start again in 2007. OH has offered to donate sperm in exchange for IVF fees so it looks like we will have to do this. I'm going to be 41 in 2007 so don't want to wait too long - although if necessary will consider Donor Eggs.

Hope everyone had a fabulous christmas.

Love

Scooby Lyn


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Lynn

We are looking at sperm sharing too.. are you looking at Bourne Hall?  That is the only one I know that does it.

I know what you mean about the cost its ridiculous.  

Anyway good luck and let me know how you get on. 

XX


----------



## scoobylyn (Sep 28, 2006)

Yes it is Bourn Hall we are going with - we have just abandoned our cycle there so it makes sense to stay with them.

The cost of drugs are the killer though - not sure how I can cut costs there though to make this more affordable.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

We are at Barts at the moment, it was our NHS cycle and they have agreed to do it again for free as I didn't get to EC.  We have to pay for the drugs this time, its about £900 which isn't too bad.  We still have the pessaries and the trigger jab from our NHS funded cycle.

Are the consultants at Bourne Hall positive about your next cycle.  My consutant told me not to bother, and it was only a couple of days after my 30th birthday, was devastated.  He seems to think if you have not responded to the drugs on one go then you won't even on a higher dose.  I've just started acupunture a couple of weeks ago.  This time last yr I was preg first month of trying and one yr on I'm being told donor eggs is my best option.  Its all a bit mind blowing to be honest.

XXX


----------



## leannea (Apr 29, 2007)

Well, how upset am I Took the Climival on day 16 of the previous cycle, had what I thought was the start of AF on day 28 as expected, so phoned the clinic to give the go ahead for Day 1 of the IVF.....Well, AF didn't really get going, but we decided to go ahead before the ovaries started doing their own thing. All was going well, started Puregon inj and had good response, then on day 9 AF really arrived!! (why, oestrgen should have taken care of that)

Obviously, you cant do ET if the womb lining is not 'favourable' so we have abandoned before we had spend the full £5000 - at least we had only spent £3000!!! 

Finding it hard to come to terms with this failed cycle - I feel a bit lost, I am one of those that likes to finish what has been started. Now have to wait the dreaded and slow 3 cycles before attempting again. Doc suggested LP this time and no climival - it didn't do me any good. just looking around for the price of Prostap SR as I dont think I could do nasal sprays. 

xx

Leanne


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

*Aw Leannea honey, I am so sorry you had to abandon your cycle  I can't imagine how hard that must be for you 

I hope the next 3 months pass quickly for you hun, and you get to start again, and see it right through to the end with a massive fat BFP at the end of it!         

Love
Tracy
xxx*


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Leanne
Sorry to hear that news - really disappointing.  Just a question though - did you have a baseline scan before you started?  Presume that would have shown a thick lining if you bled 9 days later.  Hope you can move on and better luck  next time.    
Nicki


----------



## leannea (Apr 29, 2007)

Had a scan on day 3 of the cycle, Cons said that the period wouldn't come to anything as the estrogen would take care of that! - Guess not eh..at least now I can try the LP - I think I prefer the idea of my body being shut down, it can't interfere then can it.

Thanks for the support

x


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi Leanne,

I had trouble with the sniffiing medication and had to cancel the IVF cycle.  The next time, they gave me a Prostap injection and that seemed to do the trick (despite getting a BFN after not implanting). I'm now going through another treatment. I'm waiting for EC but have hyper stimulated, so am hoping my hormone levels come down so i don't have to cancel.

Sarah


----------



## nic68 (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi just wanted some info please.

Started dr end may in which i had period for nearly two weeks from beginning june. ec was due to be done 2nd july but ivf was abandoned due to poor response. havn't had period yet and no signs of it, i thought it would of happened 2wks after when ec was gonna be done. Anyone any ideas how long it normally takes when finishing drugs. my first cycle i didn't have period during dr and after 2ww period arrived 3 days later. 

I know drugs take over your system, but just wondered if anyone else had cycle abandoned that could advise me.

Nicola x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Nic,

So sorry your cycle was abandoned.  Please come and join us on the Poor responders thread, we have all been through an abandoned cycle and know how awful it is.

Did you do the trigger shot?

I didn't do mine on my abandoned cycle and I didn't have an AF for 2 months!  But i kept ovualting so I think maybe the drugs start your follies and they then just grow and release and hold back your AF?  I'm not sure but I know I felt I was oving several times and AF was very late.

Sending you hugs. XX


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

hi Nic, i had a cancelled cycle too recently. i did have a trigger shot though so that we could try naturally. (though i think i had already o'd before i triggered.) af came right on schedule for me. Did you guys keep trying - is there any chance you are pg?? for me, it's this first cycle after that has been strange as it seems i didn't O until day 25 and am now waiting for af so that i can start again with a short protocol. i think things the drugs do make things a bit unpredictable.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Nic, sorry about your abandoned cycle, i had one recently and af didn't arrive till 5.5 wks later!! I was told it could take up to 6! I'm also on the poor responder thread if you fancy joining us? xxx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi Nic,

I'm sorry too to hear of your cancelled cycle. When i had mine, AF didn't arrive for 4 weeks so it can take time for it to come one... you say you were booked fro EC early July, so may just be taking about that length of time as well .I know it's frustrating, you just want it to hurry up and appear if its going to... it also keeps you hopeful you may be pg so plays with your emotions. Have you done a test just to make sure? May be delayed for a good reason. I hope so.  

All the best,

Rooz xx


----------



## nic68 (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi girls,

Thanks for your replies. no i didn't do trigger shot, everything just stopped when they said it was abandoned.
Ive done pg test this morn just to check but it was negative, which i didn't expect it to be anything but.so it just looks like it is gonna arrive when it feels like it. just wish it would hurry up so i can get my cycle back on track. its now been 4 weeks since ec would have happened.

Nicola x


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

hello,

I was told the drugs are out of your system in 3 weeks.  It may just be taking your body time to recover from it all.

best wishes 

maybe x


----------



## babyluv (May 4, 2011)

Hi 
I have just done my 1st IVF cycle at 41. It was abandoned on the 1st April and to date I haven't had my AF yet. One follicle was 22 and the other 15 so they didn't think it was worth going ahead with it. I called the clinic to ask if this was normal and they said yes and just to be patient. I asked if I could have had the drug that brought on ovulation and they said in hindsight I could have., which I didn't think of at the time as I assumed AF would come two weeks later.  How naive am I? Especially given the fact that I'm 41 and time is not on my side. So they offered me to come in for a scan (another £120 and see what's going on if I get impatient). The other thing I've noticed today is that I am getting signs of ovulation (without being too descriptive - the normal discharge) and I wondered if I can I be ovulating now? I did ask if there was a chance that I could ovulate again before my AF but either they didn't understand me or didn't know the answer. Anyway I just wondered how long it can take for AF to arrive and if its possible that I'm ov now? Any help would be great.

xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

hey pet

not sure if this is much help pet but when i was in for icsi,durin my EC they couldnt get near my left ovary cos my bladder was in the way but then it ovulated by itself so i would just hold out cos it can happen..

Jen xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Jen xx said:


> hey pet
> 
> not sure if this is much help pet but when i was in for icsi,durin my EC they couldnt get near my left ovary cos my bladder was in the way but then it ovulated by itself so i would just hold out cos it can happen..
> 
> Jen xx


But you'd had the HCG shot Jen so that's slightly different.

babyluv, I'm sorry your cycle was abandoned, it's very stressful isn't it. I'd give it a bit longer and if AF doesn't turn up I'd probably do a test to just double check that you didn't ovulate and by some fluke end up with a natural BFP and then just be patient for a while. Another scan is a lot of money and if there's no way you can be pg then I think it's just a matter of waiting it out! 

Ax


----------



## babyluv (May 4, 2011)

Thank you both for your responses. Would it be possible that I'm ov 4 weeks later?


----------

